# Estação Matosinhos - Oregon Scientific WMR100



## Ledo (23 Nov 2007 às 11:19)

Já andava há bastante tempo para arranjar uma estação metereológica. Optei por uma Oregon wmr100 que trazia só um sensor de temp. e humidade, como moro num apartamento, não tinha sítio para colocar os outros acessórios. Assim com esta posso exportar dados para o PC e mais tarde, poderei comprar o resto dos acessórios e evolui-la.

As imagens do meu novo gadjet:














Para já a estação tem correspondido as expectativas, fácil de configurar, trouxe pilhas, e a leitura da informação mais pertinente é bastante fácil a alguma distância.

Agora os reparos:

A informação da temperatura nos vários pontos de medição poderia estar em constante rotação no ecran, a pressão poderia ter leituras decimais. O indicador de indice de conforto ontem estava associado à estação base, hoje está associado ao sensor exterior. Foi automática a alteração e ainda não percebi como isso funciona. É pena nao dar para comunicar com o PC por wireless, assim tenho que passar mais um fio cá pela casa. A estação não memoriza max e min diários, só os absolutos. Para que esse registo aconteça tem que se fazer reset manualmente. No entanto o software faz esse registo diário e faz reset automático à hora que se pretenda.

Tenho um parametro de Heat index que mostra no display NA, este valor está relacionado com que medição?

Provavelmente vou adquirir um sensor uv para tornar a estação mais completa. 

Agora tenho que explorar melhor o software que traz no cd-rom, que julgo ser o virtual weather versão free, e que tem muitas opções.


----------



## Weatherman (23 Nov 2007 às 14:37)

*Re: A tua Estação Meteorológica*

olha ledo a estação não tras anemometro nem pluviometro


----------



## Ledo (23 Nov 2007 às 14:42)

*Re: A tua Estação Meteorológica*



Weatherman disse:


> olha ledo a estação não tras anemometro nem pluviometro



Esta que eu comprei não, por opção minha, por isso saiu bem mais barata caso trouxesse todos os acessórios. A decisão recaiu nesta devido a transmissão de dados para o PC e devido ao facto de para já nao dar utilidade ao anenómetro e pluviometro por não ter onde os colocar, que eu posso comprar posteriormente.


----------



## rozzo (23 Nov 2007 às 15:16)

*Re: A tua Estação Meteorológica*



Ledo disse:


> Esta que eu comprei não, por opção minha, por isso saiu bem mais barata caso trouxesse todos os acessórios. A decisão recaiu nesta devido a transmissão de dados para o PC e devido ao facto de para já nao dar utilidade ao anenómetro e pluviometro por não ter onde os colocar, que eu posso comprar posteriormente.



qto pagaste?


----------



## Ledo (23 Nov 2007 às 15:50)

*Re: A tua Estação Meteorológica*

Já com portes paguei 121€, comprei no ebay, mas não tinha opção de licitamento, só buy now.

Afinal o software que trás é o weather display versão 10.37d versão base


----------

